# Poate ar trebui eu să te întreb.



## DerPilz

_Bună_,

I heard something like:maybe I sould ask you,are you okay?

It was translated like this: poate *ar *trebui eu să te întreb, eşti în regulă?

So,can I say:_poate *aş *trebui eu să te întreb, eşti în regulă?

Mul_ţ_umesc.
_


----------



## Robyyz

they are both used...the persons are the following:
First person,singular:Eu ar trebui.
Second person,singular:Tu ai trebui.
Third person,singular:El ar trebui.
First person,plural:Noi am trebui.
Second person,plural:Voi aţi  trebui.
Third person,plural:Ei ar trebui.
"Eu aş trebui" isn't so correct(right)...but you can use it if you don't make a speech 
if you have any questions please just ask.


----------



## DerPilz

*All clear now,thanks for your explanation dude.*


----------



## Trisia

I'm genuinely scared as I think about adding something to this conversation... I hate the confusion this verb causes, especially as I'm never certain about it and keep thinking I'm probably making egregious errors...

Still, from what I remember (school, long time ago), the only correct form is "ar trebui", as this verb doesn't have to agree with the subject in person or number (and definitely _not _when in the optative-conditional mood).

So they're all "ar trebui" -- eu ar trebui, tu ar trebui, el/ea ar trebui, noi ar trebui, voi ar trebui, ei/ele ar trebui (I/you/he/she/we/you/they should).


As an aside, the phrase itself sounds pretty silly. I can't remember ever hearing a native speaker say "poate ar trebui eu să te întreb" -- sounds like a bad translation, not like Romanian. I'm sure that we're all flattered that you're learning our language, but subtitles from pirated movies are among the worst samples of "Romanian" ever, even worse than bad music.


----------



## DerPilz

Thank you Trisia,I appreciate your help.


----------

